# R32 GTR, standard, £277 fully comp.



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's good to see prices are falling.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Is that a classic policy with limited mileage?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

AlexJ said:


> Is that a classic policy with limited mileage?


Yes, consequently it doesn't use my NCB.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> It's good to see prices are falling.


who is it with bud? what is the annual mileage? =)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

3000 miles, cat 1, parked on drive.

With Footman James. Nice lady called Beth helped me out.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> 3000 miles, cat 1, parked on drive.
> 
> With Footman James. Nice lady called Beth helped me out.



noted :thumbsup:

thanks buddy


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What mods?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Trev said:


> What mods?


None. Apart from the battery, its as it left the factory.


----------

